# Smallish Boats at the floaters



## tjkelly17 (May 27, 2008)

Do you guys ever see any smaller ( 21-23 ft ) boats at the floaters?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Not usually. I've seen a Hewes flats boat at the lump and the odd center console at Ram Powell. Once a year you see some idiot with a bunch of fuel cans tied to his bow waiting for the Coast Guard out at Horn Mountain.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

we fished Ram Powell in a 33' center console 4 times last year... it was kinda sketchy 2 of the trips...


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

Two weeks ago we were 1 of 6 CCs at the RP, the smallest being a 25' Contender. The same trip I saw a 25' Hydra-Sports at the Marlin. On a good day and with the fuel capacity, I'd run a tournament 23' w/ twins (Contender, Yellowfin, Cape Horn, etc.) without thinking twice. If the shit hits the fan, your a hell of a lot closer to LA than FL.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Seen a 18'6" somthinganother at Ram Powell a couple years ago.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I fish a Contender25 with 240 gallons of fuel and don't think twice about going to the floaters if the weather is good. We do carry a Sat phone, two epirbs, life raft etc... Always keep an eye on radar for weather and occasionaly call back to shore to get a larger radar pic of nexrad radar composite to make sure nothing is sneaking up on us. We see similar center consoles out there all the time.

MScontender


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

when it's nice and flat and we feel like screwing around, hell ya we'll take the little boat (24 cape) out all the way to ram powell and beyond. sometimes it's a lot of fun. seems like we always get into big fish while in the little boat too, which can make for a cluster#$** in limited space. bean bags are a little boat's best friend


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

I regularly run to Ram, Marlin, and Beer Can in my Everglades 260 CC. Radar is a must, and we have 200 gal fuel cap. If you go, invest in an EPIRB, Please.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I know several peoplewho fish "blue water" tournaments out of 23'T. If you leave out of LA its not that far of a run.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Reel Rowdy (6/15/2008)*I regularly run to Ram, Marlin, and Beer Can in my Everglades 260 CC. Radar is a must, and we have 200 gal fuel cap. If you go, invest in an EPIRB, Please.


Speaking of EPIRB. Was anyone else out on Friday and hear the CG call regarding a EPIRB signal about 30 miles out registered to a (I think) 26' pleasure boat. I heard the call on my VHF while out diving Friday during our surface interval.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 25 Ft GW with twin Yamaha 150's, Been to the RP (and beyond) once, I have no problem going again if the WX looks good. Burned 103 gallons of fuel, I have a 150 gallon tank. Simply pick the day and watch the WX. Oh, we left and returned through Pensacola Pass.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Realtor (6/16/2008)*Been to the RP (and beyond) once, I have no problem going again if the WX looks good. Burned 103 gallons of fuel, I have a 150 gallon tank. Oh, we left and returned through Pensacola Pass.


outrageous. how fast were you going and what was your fuel economy? i wishmy engines were that efficient.


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't know about the EPIRB Friday but we were listening Sat while out and heard that an unmanned life raft had been recovered...I believe they said south of Bayou La Batre (sp?). Never heard any news of whether it was one that got away from someone or actually an emergency that turned out bad.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

A buddy of mine fishes a 19'6" McKee Craft at the RP but he alsoruns his 31' Cape Horn with him as well. That's launching from Dauphin Is. That McKee gets awesome fuel economy with a 150 Yamaha.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

We have fished the Spur and Petronious in my old Mako with Twin Yamahas, but we also had EPIRB, 24mi. radar, good weather forecast with steady or rising barometer, and a whole lot of bee and Ice.:letsdrink. This time of year if you don't have radar I would strongly suggest keeping and eye on the horizon especially back to the north and look for building storms. This time of year we can get some pretty nast stuff pop out of nowhere. Good luck.


----------

